# To Sell or not to sell, that is the question.



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

As I sit here looking at all my cars, wondering since I am more of a collector then a racer should I try selling most of the chassis and just try to get the JL pullback chassis to put under them. So, what do you all think?
Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Dave, you said you ain't a Racer- just a collector, and since it's only looking at the cars that seems to make you happy, you may as well sell the chassis to make some cash to buy more bodies. But don't expect to get more than $8- $10 for a mint chassis- as thats all they sell for separately on some of the major online Slot stores.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*It all depends....*

I've seen this question bounced around a couple times. It really depends on what you're collecting for. If your collection's sole purpose is for your visual enjoyment with an occasional lap around the track, and you're not concerned so much with their future value, parting with a few chassis might be a good idea if you're strapped for cash. Freeing up money that's tied up in chassis that hardly ever get used can be beneficial. It's easy enough to swap chassis from car to car whenever the urge to drive something different comes along. The one caveat is post threads can degrade with repeated use. I think the snap in chassis can handle the swap a bit better.

But, if your collection is also being accumulated with the thought of it being an investment later on down the road, IMHO you would probably be better off having all or most of the chassis with the cars. Things happen. A slot car manufacturer can be here one week, and can be gone the next. Unless the need for cash exists now, from an investment type collection stand point, it may not be prudent to sell them. Replacing them later, be it by you or the one purchasing the collection or parts there of, will likely be higher. This will affect the value. One thing to consider is how much do you think the value of the collection will appreciate, and how much time will have to pass before the increased value makes it worth selling. Then consider if having the money tied up in the chassis would get you would make a better investment with a higher yield in a shorter time. 

The answer is, it all depends on what your collecting for!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*If it aint broke ...and you aint broke....dont fix it*

I'm thinking NOT.

Myself, as a restorer and builder, I find that it's already hard enough to search, seek, purchase, ship and cobble these precious relics back together without someone tearing perfecty good ones apart (again) ... LOL!

Should you choose to sell off the chassis then your collection becomes a "slot car body on pull back chassis collection"; AND is no longer a "slot car collection" in the true sense. Albeit one mans perspective.

You'll probably get opinions-o-plenty coming from the different niches in the hobby; but regardless of what axe anyone wants to grind on the topic, I'm philosophically opposed to the idea of parting out the individual pieces that create a collection. I'm a firm believer in trying to keep things together when they already are together.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The regret factor is what you should look at in this decision. Once those chassis are gone, they are gone, depending on the vintage. If you were asking if you should supplement your display with more pull back chassis, then there would be no regrets possible. 

I am with Bill on this one. A slot car is a body and a working chassis. Otherwise you can just collect die cast!!!!

Just Kidding,
Old Blue


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Slotcarman12078,Bill and Old Blue,

Thank you, I did not think of it this way. I collect SLOT CARS not diecast. So with that being said, I will keep Body and Chassis together and slowly work on getting all the cars in running order. 

Dave


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I would first off say that collecting slot cars is not the greatest investment you can make. In fact, if collecting for investment is one of the purposes behind your collection, I would rethink it - hard. Sure some cars will appreciate in value, but most do not. Just ask anyone who has sold a collection. I doubt anyone got back more than they put into it. Especially if they don't sell it one car at a time.

Now, collecting for the enjoyment factor is another matter altogether. That's me.

I keep all my cars together. In fact, when I find a nice condition body that will go into the collection, I try to find the correct chassis for that body (ie. the way it was released). This comes into play for Tyco, Tomy and Lifelike as multiple different chassis types fit under a given body.

The cars in my collection don't run, they just pose. In fact, with the price of the current Tomy cars I no longer purchase two of everything - one to be left in the package and one for the display case. I purchase one full car (to be left in the package) and an extra body which will go in the display case. I keep the full car in the package because you never know when one of these cars, still packaged, will go for a crazy amount of money (like the Tomy Red Bull).

Do I expect to ever get back what I paid for my collection? No. I have heard about some crazy deals being struck for full collections that would amaze you, and maybe make you cry when you think about how much you have tied up in your collection.

So do it for fun, not for profit. If you need the cash and it doesn't bother you to have only bodies and/or bodies on pullback chassis, then go ahead. Just remember it id easier to take apart than to put together - remember Humpty Dumpty.

Joe


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a thought on this. I have what many would consider a nice collection of original T-jets, AFX, Tyco Pan & brass cars, mostly nice runners, and some shelf queens that take parade laps on occasions. All I can say is there is nothing better than seeing one of the shelf queens come down to the track and turning some good laps with it, definitely not in the heat of a full race battle, and doing so with an ever careful trigger finger as not to demolish the "investment" but its a thrill and a joy to see a good lap set with one of these cars. I could not imagine not having the opportunity to blast it down the straights, and crawl around the turns since the original tires are now hard as a rock. You start selling off chassis & I think that is a dark & deadly road out of the "slot car" hobby.
I truly agree with the diecast comments, and that's no fun to me.

Boosted


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*simple in my book*

can you replace the chassis for what you sell them for ?????? if you think the answer is yes, sell them... if the answer is no, then hold onto them. You can get the pullbacks for a buck or two a peice. 


bob


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

I had 2 NOS AFX magnatraction Jeep chassis with the ansen wheels on the bay for 24 and free ship, no bids.

I'd hang on to them, not bringing much $ lately.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It depends on who you ask...

If you ask me, I would say keep the chassis with the bodies.

If you ask my wife, she would say sell the chassis, sell the bodies, sell it ALL!!!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Speaking for my self , I expect every car to perform on the track regardless as getting the cars to run is part of the fun !! There are no shelf queens in my collection & the only time I use a "Pull Back chassis is if I make a custom body or just give one as a gift for a non-slotter.

Neal


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It depends on who you ask...
> 
> If you ask me, I would say keep the chassis with the bodies.
> 
> If you ask my wife, she would say sell the chassis, sell the bodies, sell it ALL!!!!!!


 
Wives, thank God you love 'em............. :devil: rr


----------

